# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ (LITE ON PS-4321-1HB) προβλημα δεν ξεκιναει

## G.POL

Καλημερα σε ολους.
Αντιμετωπιζω ενα προβλημα με το συγκεκριμενο τροφοδοτικο.
Αλλαξα προληπτικα τους πυκνωτες
Μετρησα καποιες τασεις,δηλαδη στο μωβ καλωδιο εχω +12βολτ,στο μπλε καλωδιο -12 βολτ.
εβαλα γεφυρα στο πρασινο με τη γη,αλλα δεν ξεκιναει με τιποτα
καμια βοηθεια?20150820_105840.jpg20150820_105812.jpg20150820_105711.jpg20150820_105624.jpg20150820_105608.jpg

----------


## manolo

Πιθανότατα έχεις κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα. Έλεγξε και τα τρανζιστοράκια σου, ίσως κάποιο ή κάποια απ' αυτά να τα 'χει φτύσει..

----------


## UV.

> Μετρησα καποιες τασεις,δηλαδη στο μωβ καλωδιο εχω +12βολτ,στο μπλε καλωδιο -12 βολτ.


Γιώργο μου αρέσει η μεθοδικότητα σου!
μέτρησες τις τάσεις αλλά γιατί δεν λες πως είναι και λάθος;
το μωβ καλώδιο είναι η +5VSTB και πρέπει να μετράς +5V και όχι +12V!

αν ισχύουν τα παραπάνω σημαίνει δεν δίνει σωστό feedback το optocupler του primary supply
άλλαξες τον ηλεκτρολυτικό που σου έχω σε κύκλο στην φωτο;

----------

G.POL (21-08-15)

----------


## G.POL

> Γιώργο μου αρέσει η μεθοδικότητα σου!
> μέτρησες τις τάσεις αλλά γιατί δεν λες πως είναι και λάθος;
> το μωβ καλώδιο είναι η +5VSTB και πρέπει να μετράς +5V και όχι +12V!
> 
> αν ισχύουν τα παραπάνω σημαίνει δεν δίνει σωστό feedback το optocupler του primary supply
> άλλαξες τον ηλεκτρολυτικό που σου έχω σε κύκλο στην φωτο;


η ταση στο μωβ ειναι για την ακριβεια 11.7 βολτ,το οποιο εκει που ειναι κολλημενο στην  πλακετα, γραφει +12v,ναι 
αλλαξα τον πυκνωτη,οπως και τους υπολοιπους.
παραθετω και το pin out του τροφοδοτικου.

Yellow is Mainboard 12V
Brown is CPU 12V
Blue is -12V
Purple is +12V Standby
Black is GND  

Black = GND
Green = PowerON (ATX standard color - when did we start doing that?)
Grey = PowerGood (again, standard color)
White = something labeled TAC - which I assume is tachometer and goes straight into the fan.
White&Red = FANCMD

----------


## UV.

γκλουπ έκανα λάθος  :Hammer: 
άκυρο αυτό που είπα αυτή είναι η VSTB του μικρού τροφοδοτικού  :whistle: 
για να βρούμε όμως τι φταίει που δεν γίνεται ΟΝ μένουν δύο πράγματα
1. σχηματικό
2. reverse engineering 

συνήθως έχουν IC με τελεστικούς για το ΟΝ 
δες τουλάχιστον σε ποιό IC καταλήγει το πράσινο καλώδιο
και πες ποιά IC χρησιμοποιεί γενικά μήπως βρούμε έστω παραπλήσιο σχηματικό

----------


## UV.

> η ταση στο μωβ ειναι για την ακριβεια 11.7 βολτ,το οποιο εκει που ειναι κολλημενο στην  πλακετα, γραφει +12v
> .
> .
> .
> Purple is +12V Standby


Γιώργο με *παρασούρνεις* και  με μπέρδεψες θα φας ξύλο  :Shame on you:  
που βρήκες ότι το μωβ καλώδιο είναι +12V;
το standard ΑΤΧ στο μωβ καλώδιο έχει +5V

στην πραγματικότητα το primary supply έχει δύο τάσεις την +5VSB στο μωβ καλώδιο και μία δεύτερη +10V έως +12V
και δεν θυμόμουν ποια από τις δύο πάει στο φις  :Think: 

*αλλά* όταν είναι OFF το supply η +5VSB είναι η μοναδική που βγάζει στα φις και όχι και η -12V ή κάποια άλλη τάση
γιατί δεν λες τι τάσεις μετράς και στα υπόλοιπα; (κόκκινο +5V κίτρινο +12V πορτοκαλί +3,3V);

ΑΤΧ Connector

----------


## G.POL

καλησπερα.
βασικα στο συγκεκριμενο τροφοδοτικο δεν εχω κοκκινο-πορτοκαλι καλωδιο,
η χρωματολογια βρισκεται στο ποστ 4.
ανεβαζω και φωτο
2015-08-22_23.17.18[1].jpg2015-08-22_23.21.08[1].jpg

----------


## G.POL

> συνήθως έχουν IC με τελεστικούς για το ΟΝ 
> δες τουλάχιστον σε ποιό IC καταλήγει το πράσινο καλώδιο
> και πες ποιά IC χρησιμοποιεί γενικά μήπως βρούμε έστω παραπλήσιο σχηματικό


ανεβαζω φωτο

2015-08-22_23.21.08[1].jpg

----------


## UV.

Γιώργο λυπάμε που θα σε απογοητεύσω αλλά το τροφοδοτικό δεν θα φτιαχτεί
δυστυχώς αυτό  μου λέει η εμπειρία μου όταν στην ερώτηση τι γίνεται με τις υπόλοιπες τάσεις +5V +12V και +3,3V
εσύ δίνεις αυτήν την απάντηση!



> βασικα στο συγκεκριμενο τροφοδοτικο δεν εχω κοκκινο-πορτοκαλι καλωδιο,
> η χρωματολογια βρισκεται στο ποστ 4.
> ανεβαζω και φωτο

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Μήπως  θα ήταν καλύτερα να έπαιρνες κάποιο καινούργιο τροφοδοτικό να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο.  Το πιο φθηνό επώνυμο ξεκινάει στα 36 ευρώ σε αντίθεση με το δικό σου που είναι κινέζικο. 

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/4306951/EVGA...y-80-PLUS.html

----------


## UV.

> Μήπως  θα ήταν καλύτερα να έπαιρνες κάποιο καινούργιο τροφοδοτικό να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο. ........ το δικό σου που είναι κινέζικο.


το πρόβλημα του είναι ακριβώς αυτό δηλ ότι είναι επώνυμο *είναι ΗΡ*
όλα και τα επώνυμα είναι κινέζικα και τα ΗΡ DELL IBM MAC κλπ όλα φτιάχνονται στο παγκόσμιο εργοστάσιο την κίνα

και σαν ΗΡ δεν έχει standard ATX connectors και τάσεις! 
και κάνει αυτές τις μετατροπές των 5V 3.3V στο motherboard

γι αυτό ο Γιώργος θέλει να το φτιάξει γιατί αν πάρει καινούργιο *η τιμή θα είναι το λιγότερο διπλάσια!*

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Καταλαβα. Τι μαλακια ειναι αυτο

----------


## G.POL

φιλε Νικο,εχεις απολυτο δικιο,δεν σας εδωσα ολες τις μετρησεις.
ημουν λιγο πιεσμενος με κατι υποχρεωσεις και το εκανα αρπα-κολα που λενε.
λοιπον κατ'αρχην ανεβαζω μερικες φωτο ακομα,που πιστευω θα σας κατατοπησουν,μαζι με τις μετρησεις που εκανα.
20150824_194234.jpg20150824_195755.jpg20150824_195822.jpg20150824_200249.jpg

μετρησα ως προς γη,το λευκο ψιλο καλωδιο (TAC)--->>>5,7V
λευκο με κοκκινη γραμμη ψιλο καλωδιο (FANCMD)---->>> 0V
πρασσινο ψιλο καλωδιο(REM)--->>>4,2 V
γκρι ψιλο καλωδιο(PG)--->>>0V
μωβ ψιλο καλωδιο(SB)---->>>11,5V
μπλε ψιλο καλωδιο---->>> καμια μετρηση

οσο για τα αλλα καλωδια(στις φισες), δηλαδη καφε-κιτρινο,δεν εχω μετρησεις,αφου ειναι λογικο,αν δεν ξεκινησει δεν υπαρχει και εξοδος.
Φιλε Κωστα,αν παω για αγορα αλλου,μπορεις να προτεινεις συγκεκριμενο μοντελο-link,που να ξεμπερδεψω?
ευχαριστω θερμα

----------

